# Looking for hot-shoe flash triggers for Olympus



## PropilotBW (Nov 12, 2017)

I have the Olympus EM5ii, with the Olympus FL-600 flash and the Yongnuo 560 IV.  
I have been triggering these flashes with the small on-camera flash.  Sometimes in poor lighting situations, it doesn't fire.  It's frustrating and embarrassing during a shoot.   I'm looking for a better way to trigger the off-camera flashes.  

What type of triggers/receivers are you using for the Olympus?  


Thanks


----------



## ac12 (Apr 16, 2018)

Any of the many RF slaves.
Watch out for the cheap ones, as they may be fiddly and not perform well/reliably.


----------

